# How do you de-couple speakers on wood desk ?



## flatfinger (Jul 27, 2011)

Have some bigger mixing near field monitors on a wooden desk ; how should I decouple ?? have used foam Mo pads in the past . Really can't use separate stands... Any Ideas?? 


TX


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: How do you de-couple speaks on wood desk ?*

Hello,
You could use Audioquest Big Feet. They are Sorbothane Gel semicircles and do a pretty good job. HCM Audio has blown them out in the past. I got my pairs for like $15 for 2 of them. The MSRP is pretty high so hopefully someone has them on clearance. Also, I remember Reading Jonathan Scull's Fine Tunes when he talked about cutting Racquetballs in half to do it in a much cheaper way.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: How do you de-couple speaks on wood desk ?*

Take a look here -
http://www.musicdirect.com/p-7652-vibrapods-ea.aspx

And this does fine for me, under the speaker
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=arts-crafts&field-keywords=bumpons

http://www.amazon.com/Self-adhesive...8?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1328290211&sr=1-8


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

flatfinger said:


> Have some bigger mixing near field monitors on a wooden desk ; how should I decouple ?? have used foam Mo pads in the past . Really can't use separate stands... Any Ideas??


The most advantageous thing you can do for the acoustical performance of the speakers is to literally get them OFF the desk!

The desk results in detrimental early reflections.

The solution is to both minimize and angle the work surface area so that reflections and diffraction are minimized/eliminated, and to relocate the speakers to mechanically isolated stands placed several feet behind the work surface.

If you do not have the space, obtain and replace the desk with a mobile laptop cart capable of holding a monitor possessing a simple minimally sized keyboard shelf that will both minimize the destructive reflective surface area and also allow the speakers to be placed on stands in the region the desk formerly occupied.

If speakers are placed on a surface, in addition to the critical issue of early reflective and diffractive energies, the desk may secondarily mechanically conduct energy causing excessive vibration &/or re-transmission. 3 Sorbothane pucks (per speaker) cut from sheets available on Amazon.com for about $20 are optimal for mechanical decoupling - but they will do nothing for diffractive or reflective interference.

MoPads are excellent sources of diffractive energy and as such create as many problems as they claim to solve!


----------

